# sincerity of purpose



## Reef Archer

You have faith in my *sincerity of purpose*. Well, place the same amount of faith in the power of the law.

Poate fi „intenții sincere”?
Văd că discursurile religioase folosesc expresia asta, mai cu seamă. Musulmanii înțeleg prin asta „sfat”, creștinii și hindușii ceva în genul „inimă curată” - io cam ce-aș putea alege?


----------



## RO.G.translator

Cred că depinde de contextul mai mare din care face parte propoziţia ta. Aşa cum este el la prima vedere, "intenţii sincere" mi se pare potrivit. Dar aş merge cu alternanţa sincerity-power şi în limba română: _(Tu) Ai încredere în sinceritatea intenţiilor mele. Ei bine, să ai aceeaşi încredere şi în puterea legii._ E doar o variantă de traducere.


----------



## Reef Archer

10x, Roggie, chiar că îmi sună mai bine sugestia ta 
Nu știu însă dacă nu cumva are vreun sens exact alăturarea asta; o găsii într-un text din 1929 dar nativii în ingliș par a nu o cunoaște defel.


----------



## farscape

Mă gândesc că "sincerity of purpose" are un înţeles mai profund,  filosofic, judecând după textele în care apare (referinţe filosofice  indiene şi musulmane). Dar, sintagma nu pare să fie de origine engleză  ci mai degrabă o traducere a unui concept filosofic comun.

Din ce-am mai spicuit pe ici, pe colo pe net, sunt tentat să traduc sintagma prin "nobleţea ţelului".

Later,


----------



## Reef Archer

Aham, mulțam, Farscape. Cred că ar fi o direcție - doar prăpastia dintre sentimentele pe care mi le sugerează construcția și „lege” mi se pare a fi prea mare 
Dar, categoric, văd o legătură cu un „scop”, un „țel”.

Deocamdată am lăsat „încredere în onestitatea demersului meu”.


----------



## farscape

Sună bine!

Spor,


----------

